# Fritz!Box 7590 mit Speedport Hybrid kombinieren



## Mylo (12. März 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ein Kunde hat sich über sein schlechtes WLAN in seinem Haus beschwert und wollte eine Lösung dafür haben. 
Er hat mir erzählt das er einen kleinen, alten Router hat, der wohl ziemlich schlecht arbeitet. Sein Vorschlag war den alten mit einer neuen Fritz Box zu ersetzten. Da der Router auf der 1 Etage sich befindet hat er schlechten WLAN im EG. 

Lange rede kurzer Sinn, ich habe ihn dazu geraten sich die FritBox 7590 zu kaufen und ein Powerline Set. Am Wochenende würde ich dann die 60 KM auf mich nehmen, kommen und alles einrichten.

Angekommen, habe ich mir erst mal einen Überblick verschafft. Sein "alter" Router ist ein Speedport.   Speedport raus, Fritzbox rein Powerline eingerichtet alles Tip Top. Vorher in den Telekom Unterlagen die Daten übernommen und nebenbei einen Brie mit Sim Karten Pin etc. gesehen. Gleich auch im Lieferschein. Mich etwas gewundert aber nichts weiter dabei gedacht. 

Habe dann mal einen Speedtest gemacht und mich gewundert wieso sein Internet nur 1mbit schnell ist  Telekom angerufen und stellt sich raus, dass er einen Hybrid Anschluss hat.  Nur 6mbit DSL und 50mbit LTE. So dann auch gesehen dass es sich um einen Speedport Hybrid mit Sim-Karte handelt. Direkten schweißausbruch bekommen weil der Kunde auf mein Rat sich Technik für etwa 400 Euro gekauft hat. 

Ok kein Problem die geile FritzBox kann ja auch mit LTE USB Sticks umgehen. Zu dumm nur, dass das laut AVM aber mit einem zusätzlichen LTE-Mobilfunk-Stick nicht direkt an einem Hybrid-Anschluss der Telekom (z.B. MagentaZuhause Hybrid) eingesetzt werden kann.

So meine Idee und Frage, kann ich den Speedport Hybrid als Modem nutzen und die Fritzbox danach anschließen als Router. Das Problem ist das ich die Kindersicherung brauche und die ganzen Überwachungskameras an der Fritzbox jetzt dran sind. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung von euch mit solchen Kombinationen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. März 2018)

Fritzbox hinter dem Speedport Hybrid

Perfekt ist die Lösung nicht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. März 2018)

Versteht grad nicht was an dem Thema so komplex ist.

Speedport hybrid an den DSL Anschluss.
WLAN am speedport deaktivieren.
LAN kabel vom LAN port des speedport in den WAN Eingang der fritzbox.

Fritzbox WLAN an und fertig.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. März 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Versteht grad nicht was an dem Thema so komplex ist.
> 
> Speedport hybrid an den DSL Anschluss.
> WLAN am speedport deaktivieren.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch - du hast gerade beschrieben wie man ne FB als AP einrichtet und nicht als Router.

Problem am Router hinter Router ist immer das doppelte NAT.

Der Hybrid hat nen recht guten Kinderschutz. Ich würde die FB auch nur als AP einrichten. War bei mir auch so in Betrieb


----------



## Mylo (14. März 2018)

Ok danke leute


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. März 2018)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch - du hast gerade beschrieben wie man ne FB als AP einrichtet und nicht als Router.
> 
> Problem am Router hinter Router ist immer das doppelte NAT.
> 
> Der Hybrid hat nen recht guten Kinderschutz. Ich würde die FB auch nur als AP einrichten. War bei mir auch so in Betrieb



Bin da ja nicht so der experte^^
Aber sehe keinen Nachteil in der Methode......
Das routing selber wird man vom speedport ja nicht weg bekommen denke ich, einfach weil das halt alles mit dem hybrid nicht so einfach funktioniert.....bin aber wie gesagt kein Experte


----------

